# Bestes Bildformat für Spielegrafiken und deren Einbindung in Java



## koni1996 (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite gerade an einem kleinen Spieleprojekt in Java und bin nun an dem Punkt angekommen, an dem ich mir die Frage stelle, wie man Spielegrafiken am sinnvollsten einbindet. 

Es soll sich dabei um eine 2D-Spielwelt vermutlich mit Sidescrolling handeln. Die Fenstergröße soll jedoch je nach Bildschirmgröße unterschiedlich groß sein und damit auch die Größe der Spielegrafiken.

Im Wesentlichen sehe ich für diese zwei Möglichkeiten, einerseits die Verwendung von png-Grafiken (also Rastergrafiken), die in der paintComponent-Methode gezeichnet werden, andererseits die Verwendung von svg-Grafiken (also Vektorgrafiken), die man wohl mittels "Batik" in png-Grafiken umwandeln könnte, die dann in der paintComponent-Methode gezeichnet würden.

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung und kann mir sagen, ob dies dann überhaupt noch einen Vorteil gegenüber png-Grafiken hat?

Und wie verhält es sich jeweils mit Ladezeiten? Muss ich etwas besonderes beachten, damit das Spiel nicht irgendwann nicht mehr hinterherkommt?

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Major_Sauce (18. Mai 2015)

Nabend, 

also ich persönlich verwende immer PNGs.
Wenn du das Fenster vergrößern willst dann sieht man halt mehr von der welt, is doch auch nicht schlimm ?
Du kannst die PNGs natürlich auch skalieren, frage ist dann nur ob das denn graphisch gut aussieht, bei Pixelart gibts da zum Bleistift keine Probleme.

mfg Major


----------



## Sogomn (18. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze auch PNGs. Kein Qualitätsverlust und einfach zu laden.


```
public static BufferedImage loadImage(final String path) {
   try {
      final BufferedImage image = ImageIO.read(Main.class.getResource(path));

      return image;
   } catch (IOException ex) {
      ex.printStackTrace();

      return null;
   }
}
```


----------

